# Homestead in NE Tennessee For Sale (2 houses, 7+ acres)



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

We have a beautiful 7 + acre property with two gorgeous homes for sale. The property is located in the Eastern Tennessee Mountains within sight of the Appalachian Trail and the Cherokee National Forest (in upper Stoney Creek). Our property is blessed with epic views of the National Forest and has a year round creek running through it as well. The property has been a blessing to us and has provided our family with food, water, income and a wonderful place to live since our move to Tennessee. It is a very unique property and we have not even begun to realize its full potential. I will add photos in the next post in this thread but for many, many photos of the property please visit www.mtnhomeforsale.blogspot.com 

This property is on a county maintained paved road and is zoned agricultural (no restrictions).

We visited and analyzed over 200 properties before we purchased this property for our investment. It is the most bang for the buck that you will find, regardless of whether you are looking for a home, an investment or a place to retire. We are relocating to the Roan Mountain area to start a business and are selling in order to invest into another adventure in Carter County. Here are some of the great features that we have enjoyed since we have lived here and will continue to enjoy until it sells. 

â¢	Two gorgeous homes. The one we live in is an immaculately kept, spacious 2400 square foot 3 bedroom, 2 full- bath home. 
o	The kitchen is large and well laid out, it flows nicely into two living rooms and two dining areas. 
o	It has central air and heat as well as a woodstove that we love to use and a fireplace. 
o	The lawn is beautifully landscaped, has four apple trees and three raised beds for gardening. 
o	It also has a new greenhouse, a barn and about two acres fenced in (field fence with electric). Fencing is suitable for different types of livestock including horses, pigs, goats, sheep, etc.
o	There is a detached two car garage that has additional shelving, counters and storage for project work.
o	There is also metal Recreational Vehicle storage building. We donât have an RV so we use it to store farm equipment and firewood.
o Wooden livestock barn (12 x 24) with 3 stalls.
o	We are off of the main road in a quiet rural/farming community with great neighbors who take care of each other.

â¢	Rental Home: the second home has the best view and the largest porch. It is located on the top of the property and is currently rented out. 
o	We get $800.00 per month out of this home. The current lease is on month-to-month basis.
o	This home has the same features (see above) as the other home except is 1900 square feet and has a garden tub in the master bath. 
o	The people renting this home are very nice people and are wishing to stay if possible. We have receipts to show excellent rent payment history. 
o	This home is even more secluded than ours and has a 360 degree view of the mountain range.

We are not in a hurry to sell this property and are asking a fair price for a property that pays for itself. The property will be shown by appointment only. 

Our preference is to sell both properties together and not to divide them (best choice for an investment). We are asking $249,500 for both houses. If you wish to purchase either home/land separately, please call or make an appointment to discuss. We will pay for survey and subdivision of the property. 

We are selling by owner and want to deal directly with a buyer. We will use an attorney to handle the closing. 

Buyer must pay cash or obtain own financing. We do NOT offer rent-to-own or owner financing. We will NOT accept partial payment. We will also NOT enter into a contract that is contingent upon selling your current home. 

Please contact us if you are sincerely interested in buying a property and have the immediate ability to purchase or finance. If you are financially ready to buy a home now please contact us via PM here or using the contact information in our craigslist listing: http://tricities.craigslist.org/reo/5586050163.html

Summary:

Land: 

7+ acres
Flat, sloping, steep, some landscaped, some wooded (mature hardwoods), year round creek
Elevation approximately 2,300 feet above sea level

House 1

3 bedrooms, 2 bathrooms, 2,400 square feet
Utilities: water (public), electric, high speed internet, cable, sewer (septic)
Heat and air: central electric (heat pump + emergency heat), wood stove, wood fireplace 
Water heater: electric
Covered front porch, large deck on the back of the house.
Master suite: large walk-in closet, master bath has 2 sinks, tub/shower combination, linen closet
Living room, great room, dining area, formal dining room
Guest bathroom: walk-in shower
Kitchen: lots of cabinet and counter space, large pantry, side-by-side refrigerator, electric range, dishwasher, above range microwave
Landry room: washer/dryer hook ups (appliances not included)
Detached 2 car garage, has 220 V connection.

House 2:

3 bedrooms, 2 bathrooms, 1,900 square feet
Utilities: water (public), electric, high speed internet, cable, sewer (septic)
Heat and air: central electric (heat pump + emergency heat), propane fireplace 
Water heater: electric
Covered front porch, large deck on the back of the house.
Master suite: walk-in closet, garden tub, walk-in shower, linen closet
Living room, great room, dining/breakfast room, formal dining room
Guest bathroom: shower/tub combination
Kitchen: lots of cabinet and counter space, large pantry, side-by-side refrigerator, electric range, dishwasher, above range microwave
Landry room: washer/dryer hook ups (appliances not included)
Detached over-sized 1 car garage with a workshop. Has 220 V connection.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

Photos from our house:


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

Photos from rental house:


----------



## BohemianWaxwing (Sep 13, 2014)

It's beautiful and a reasonable price. I'm sure you'll sell soon!


----------



## ozarkchaz (Feb 4, 2005)

Gorgeous property Kat! All the best on your sale.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

ozarkchaz said:


> Gorgeous property Kat! All the best on your sale.


Thank you!


----------



## LuLuToo (Dec 19, 2015)

Lovely place! You should have no problem selling it. I know if we were in the market for a nice place in TN, it would fit the bill.

LuLu


----------



## amarsh818 (May 10, 2016)

Wow. Beautiful.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

amarsh818 said:


> Wow. Beautiful.


Thank you.

I also wanted to add that I finished the interior photos and put them up on blog and on Zillow. 

I also noticed that I have not posted here that we decided to post a price for each part separately (since Zillow requires the property to be listed by address). The asking price for the whole property still stands. Individually we are asking $99,500 for the smaller house with approximately 2 acres. The asking price for the larger house and approximately 5 acres is $158,000 (this includes the "farm" - fenced in area, barn, metal RV storage building). Also the 5 acre property has the creek.


----------



## popscott (Oct 6, 2004)

And the "Blue Hole" for a refreshing dip?


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

popscott said:


> And the "Blue Hole" for a refreshing dip?


Yes, we are about 10 minutes from the Blue Hole ... it's really nice 

http://www.easttn.us/attractions/attraction.aspx/Blue Hole Falls/


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

I am not able to change the original post, however, we have decided to offer a 3% commission to a buyer's agent.


----------



## Huntmo1 (Nov 30, 2011)

Beautiful property. What town is it in? We have family in the Knoxville area as well as Eastern KY, so we're interested in moving to NE TN.

Which house are the tenants in, the 5 acres property with the garden/barn, or the smaller 2 acre parcel? It mentions that they pay $800/month in rent. Do they also pay their own utilities? What are you average utility costs? Annual property taxes?


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

Huntmo1 said:


> Beautiful property. What town is it in? We have family in the Knoxville area as well as Eastern KY, so we're interested in moving to NE TN.
> 
> Which house are the tenants in, the 5 acres property with the garden/barn, or the smaller 2 acre parcel? It mentions that they pay $800/month in rent. Do they also pay their own utilities? What are you average utility costs? Annual property taxes?


It is near Elizabethton. The rental is the smaller house on 2 acres. The tenants pay their own utilities. 

Water is about $30/month. 

Our electric (in the larger house) runs below $100 in spring & fall, $100-$130 in the summer and winter. We use some a/c in the summer. In winter we heat with wood. Before we installed the wood stove, electric would run $250 in winter during the coldest time (January, February). The rental house is not quite as open as ours and heats up quicker with the heat pump. However, I do not know what their electric is. 

Last year's taxes were $461 on the rental and $520 on the larger house.

The property is not currently subdivided into the 2 and 5 acre parcels. There are 2 separate parcels and 2 separate tax bills but it has about 6.6 acres with the smaller rental house and 1/2 acre with our house. Once we have a buyer, we will have a survey done to divide it based on the buyer's wishes. If someone buys the whole property, the subdivision will not be necessary. 

Hope that answers your questions. 

ETA: I see the CL link in the OP no longer works. Here links to Zillow: 

Smaller/rental: http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/2...zabethton-TN-37643/40966359_zpid/?view=public
Larger: http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/2...zabethton-TN-37643/66583736_zpid/?view=public


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

Price update: We have decided to reduce the price as follows:

Whole property (2 houses, 7 acres): $244,500
Larger House + 5 acres: $149,000
Smaller House + 2 acres: $99,500


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

Update: 

The larger house is under contract. 

The smaller, 1900 sq ft, house (that we have been renting out) is still available. The survey has been completed and the actual acreage comes to 1.836 acres. I have updated our blog and added some pictures as well as the survey: mtnhomeforsale.blogspot.com

ETA: Forgot to add that the price has been changed to $97,000.00


----------



## ozarkchaz (Feb 4, 2005)

Confirmed congratulations are in order Kat! Your patience has paid off, and your marketing efforts a success.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

ozarkchaz said:


> Confirmed congratulations are in order Kat! Your patience has paid off, and your marketing efforts a success.


Thank you! Now hoping for no bumps in the road to closing


----------



## LuLuToo (Dec 19, 2015)

Just wondering if you sold both parcels and how things are going.

LuLu


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

LuLuToo said:


> Just wondering if you sold both parcels and how things are going.
> 
> LuLu


We are almost there. Properties sold separately and both closings are going to be done by mid December.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

Well, we closed on our house on Friday at 10 PM at a local pizza place. The last couple weeks prior to closing were quite the roller coaster ride. I will post the details on the story after the wire transfer has posted to our account (which should be today or tomorrow) - it will be an entertaining read.

We are scheduled to close on the rental house on Wednesday. So far everything is moving along quite nicely. The property is being financed by a local bank so there will be no waiting for the $$; we are likely going to close right in the bank or at attorney's office down the street from it.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

The second closing was done today. Everything went very smoothly.


----------



## rjwassink67 (Dec 18, 2012)

I want to hear the entertaining story!!!


----------



## rjwassink67 (Dec 18, 2012)

never mind, just found the other post...


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

I know it must feel good to have this business behind you.


----------

